# Stradley Park ( Parc y Strade ) Llanelli - June 09



## ukmayhem (Jun 21, 2009)

*Stradey Park Stadium ( Parc y Strade ) Llanelli - June 09*

Vitisted with Randomnut, Catscratch and Jim


We spent this weekend in Wales for our first little urbex adventure and i only thought of this place as we were driving past. I've spent alot of my life not far from Llanelli and Parc y Strade and suddenly clicked they moved into there new stadium at the end of last year so we took a look and found a winner.

Stradey Park (Welsh: Parc y Strade) was a rugby union stadium located near the centre of the town of Llanelli in Carmarthenshire, Wales. It was the home of the Scarlets region and Llanelli RFC rugby teams. The stadium was a combination of seating and standing with a total capacity of 10,800. With the Scarlets having moved to Parc y Scarlets, Stradey Park is due to be demolished in late 2008 and replaced with housing.

The ground is divided up into 6 separate blocks for the purposes of accommodating spectators. There are two standing terraces at the far ends of the ground, known as the East Terrace (which has no roof) and may also be referred to as the Town End, or more informally the Tanner Bank, and the West Terrace or for sponsorship reasons the CSA Covered Terrace which as suggested has a roof. The West Terrace may be referred to as the Pwll End. There are two seating blocks, the North and South Stands. Again for sponsorship reasons the North Stand is known as the WRW Stand. In front of both stands are standing areas called the North and South enclosures respectively.

*History*

The ground originally opened in 1879 for use by Llanelli RFC. In 1887, Stradey Park was chosen to host its first international rugby union match. In the early days of international rugby, all the British countries switched venues on a regular basis to allow supporters the chance to see their team and clubs the opportunity of share gate receipts. Stradey Park was selected as part of the 1887 Home Nations Championship, with the opening home match for Wales being against England. The game was arranged for the 8 January and a temporary stand was erected to allow a seating area so the club could charge higher ticket prices; but on the day the English team refused to play on the ground as the pitch was frozen.[1] The adjacent cricket ground was in better condition, so the match was moved there along with the entire crowd, many members of which were extremely unhappy as they lost their seating area.

Four years later, Stradey Park was given another chance to host the national side when they were again selected to host the Home Nations Championship. In the final match, Stradey Park played host to Ireland and again temporary stands were erected, this time on the east and west sides. On this occasion there were no problems and the ground successfully hosted an international match on 7 March, 1891. Although no official attendance figures were taken, the South Wales Daily News stated 'an immense concourse of people assembled on the park; in fact it was the largest that had ever been witnessed at a football match in the tin plate town'.[2] Two years later, Stradey Park was the final venue of the 1893 Home Nations Championship, hosting Wales against Ireland. Wales, under the captaincy of Welsh rugby legend Arthur Gould, beat the Irish team by a single try scored by Gould's brother, Bert. The score not only gave Wales the win but also saw Wales lift the Triple Crown for the very first time in the country's history.

The ground has seen many memorable games including the defeat of Australia in 1967 and the All Blacks in 1972. It also hosted the match between Argentina and Samoa during the 1999 Rugby World Cup.

One rugby league game was held at Stradey Park. This was between Wales and Lebanon in the 2000 Rugby League World Cup on November 2nd, 2000. Wales won 24-22.

Due to the ground's owners, Llanelli RFU Ltd., having financial difficulties following the game turning professional, Stradey Park was sold to the Welsh Rugby Union in 1997 for £1.25 million. The ground was repurchased by Llanelli RFU Ltd. in 2005.[3]

On 24 October 2008, the Scarlets defeated Bristol in the last ever game to be held at the ground by 28 points to nil, a crowd of over 10,800 witnessing the event.

When the Scarlets regional side was formed in 2004, it was decided that they would play the majority of their home fixtures at Stradey Park. Llanelli RFC continued to play their home matches at the ground. The stadium was also host for the Llanelli A.F.C. UEFA Cup games in the 2006/07 season.

The last ever game to be played at Stradey Park was played on 24 October 2008. In an EDF Energy Cup match between the Scarlets and Bristol, the Scarlets won 27-0. The emotional occasion featured a procession of former club captains, as well as choirs, traditional songs, and a firework display to commemorate the closing of the old stadium.

*Future*

Stradey Park was sold to developer Taylor Wimpey in February 2008. A new stadium, Parc y Scarlets, was built at Pemberton on the eastern outskirts of Llanelli, financed by Carmarthenshire County Council and cost an estimated £45 million. The funding came partly from the re-development of the Stradey site and also from the sale of a fast-food outlet and hotel on the site of the new stadium. Parc y Scarlets opened on 15 November 2008.

Stradey Park Stadium will be demolished and a small garden of remembrance placed on the site to remember the sporting heroes who played there and the fans whose ashes were scattered on the pitch. Residents at Stradey still oppose the high density housing development on the stadium site and the threat to nearby Sandy Lake which may be lost by planned diversion of the Cille River to allow building of these new homes.

This has caused some controversy as the ground is built on what has been designated by Carmarthenshire County Council as 'Recreation Land', and this has led many local residents to petition for no houses to be built on this land and instead for Stradey Park to be renovated

*Pictures*












































































































Matt


----------



## djrich (Jun 23, 2009)

They want to let a few sheep in there to mow that grass!


----------



## sam1990 (Jun 24, 2009)

djrich said:


> They want to let a few sheep in there to mow that grass!



HAHA Yes!

It does beg the question: Why is there so much derelict stuff in Wales? I'm sure that near enough every other report on here is either a disused manor, or some kind of recreational ground (holiday park, football ground etc) from wales! 

Or maybe there are just lots of people in wales who like taking pics of derelict stuff!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2009)

Ooh, unusual site...derelict rugby ground!? _*In Wales!!!?*_ 
Love the lonely, windswept feel about it.
Nice find and pics, uk.


----------

